
The Challenges a Repeat Founder Faces – Tikhon Bernstam of Scribd and Parse - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-challenges-a-repeat-founder-faces/
======
kornish
For anyone who doesn't want to listen to/read the whole thing (though you
should; it's great), here's the quote to which the title alludes:

> Yes, absolutely. I actually think repeat founders are actually at a
> disadvantage in many ways, because you feel this pressure to come up with
> some genius idea, when usually the best start ups are not a genius idea.
> They’re not some brilliant flash in the pan. It’s just doing something that…
> Facebook. MySpace already existed. Friendster already existed. But Mark just
> really nailed it. He started with colleges, he built something awesome that
> people loved. I think often doing things better is not a bad strategy. But
> as a second time or third time founder, I feel a pressure to– it’s like the
> sophomore slump that Richard Feinman talks about in physics, where he wasn’t
> allowed to work on small ideas anymore, he had to work on some gigantic
> thing, but all the best discoveries in physics came from like the “That
> doesn’t seem right, it’s kind of odd.” Maxwell’s equations say that the
> speed of light’s always constant…

~~~
jgill
Here it is directly linked to hear/read that section:
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-challenges-a-repeat-
founder...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/the-challenges-a-repeat-founder-
faces/#t=43:52)

~~~
tikhon
Thanks folks! Yea Feynman's spinning plate story about sophomore slump in
particular is such a great read

